# Мошенники продают баяны по низкой цене



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (2 Ноя 2016)

Всем здравствуйте!. Тема моя такая. Хочу... что ли, предупредить всех музыкантов, от ситуации в которую попал я. На авито было выложено объявление " В связи с распадом коллектива распродаются баяны тула юпитер и роланд". Было выложено несколько моделей с фотографиями и ценами. Я повёлся на роланд. Звоню-берёт трубку парень назвался Рома (наверняка имя не его. Говорит можете посмотреть приехать. Я говорю нет я с другого региона. Хорошо давайте решать куда вам отправить и какой компанией посчитали 2 тыс. привоз. Курьер приедет вечером забирать,поэтому певедите  деньги чтобы сразу заплатить за перевозкуяя перевёл на карточку как бы его жены. Вечером он звонит говорит нужна предоплата половина суммы 5 тыс. Я перевёл. А остальную говорит сумму когда инструмент прийдёт на терминал  ко мне в город, осмотрите его, если понравиться, тогда и переведёте остальную половину. Ну всё -думаю как бы нормально. Звоню менеджеру по отправке ответ мне: на ваши данные ничего не отправлялось и не принималось. В итоге его телефон отключен, а объявления сняты. Может кому это и смешно покажеться. Ну вот так. Деньги не большие всего 6 тыс. Ну я уверен таких лохов по России попалось ещё не мало. С уважением !


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2016)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*, 
дык была ж тема про разводилово на Avito... Почему всем надо наступать на одни и те же грабли?... Почему всем кажется, что они такие умные и только они нашли предложение сильно выгоднее рынка?! В современной ситуации цена определяется средней ценой по рынку для конкретного региона. Если есть что-то, значительно дешевле, то это с вероятностью 99% грабли


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (2 Ноя 2016)

Согласен с вами ! Сам виноват я, повёлся на дешовку


----------



## sgoryachih (2 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Согласен с вами ! Сам виноват я, повёлся на дешовку


http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6743.html  - почитайте эту тему


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

Простите за грубость,но любителей халявы,дураков,и жадных товарищей надо учить...пусть и таким способом, а способ кстати очень хороший и в копеечку страждущим по музыке обходится... Всего за 6 тысяч рублей Вы поумнели и прозрели! Ура! Короче ребята молодцы,пусть продолжают в том же духе! Тема эта не однократно тут обсуждалась, но Вам же хоть в лоб хоть полбу, в конечном итоге результат все же достигнут!)


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2016)

*zet10*,
Ладно, Юра. Попинали и будя. Человек понял ошибку. Чаще надо старые темы о главном вытаскивать, чтоб помнили...


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

Кстати я то же звонил этим товарищам! Но они почему то не хотят со мной общаться?Нет, точнее сначала они общались ещё хоть как то ,ждали денег,сообщали как надо пользоваться банкоматом,ругались когда денег не получали что их обманывают и проклинали покупателей! А вот теперь они вообще перестали мне отвечать,и от этого мне становиться очень грустно и я злюсь,не кому больше меня веселить((((... P/s

ЮрийКазакБаянко, прошу прощения за свой гневный пост, мне по человечески Вас искренни жалко, по идее на Вашем месте должен быть я ( так и хочется добавить... "Напьёшься будешь")


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Ноя 2016)

В связи с вышесказанным у меня возник такой вопрос - а почему объявления с намерено заниженной ценой мгновенно не удаляют? Как это делают например на автомобильных сайтах?


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2016)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
а кто проверять будет? Критерий какой? У них что, есть эксперты?


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

Дмитрий, наверное этот вопрос было бы правильно задать админам "Авито" а не нам?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Ноя 2016)

vev (03.11.2016, 00:19) писал:


> а кто проверять будет? Критерий какой? У них что, есть эксперты?


 Критерий - средняя рыночная цена, как Вы и говорили. Экспертов думаю не проблема найти, ну или хотя бы модераторов. Например когда я продавал свою машину, компьютер мне автоматически подсказал среднюю цену. Продал я конечно дешевле, но не в несколько раз. Разумно дешевле.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Ноя 2016)

zet10 (03.11.2016, 00:19) писал:


> Дмитрий, наверное этот вопрос было бы правильно задать админам "Авито" а не нам?


 Полагаю, что я отвечу на этот вопрос сам - музыкантов попросту не считают за людей.


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2016)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
Про машину все проще: марка, год - средняя цена, а почитайте объявления о продаже инструментов... Там спец не всегда с первого раза может понять, где грабли лежат. Нет там рубрикаторов: Weltmeister-Stella-1975-4500m3...
Модератору нужно платить, а Avito не для этого существует. Она как раз для обратного


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

А с другой стороны это личное дело каждого по чем продавать!?... Может человек вообще хочет чисто символическую сумму ,а может быть он хочет подарить? Кстати и такое тоже бывает, я вполне серьёзно! И как в этом случае модераторам поступать?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Ноя 2016)

zet10 (03.11.2016, 00:32) писал:


> А с другой стороны это личное дело каждого по чем продавать!?... Может человек вообще хочет чисто символическую сумму ,а может быть он хочет подарить? Кстати и такое тоже бывает, я вполне серьёзно! И как в этом случае модераторам поступать?


 Тот кто дарит - не просит предоплату. Даже в качестве символической суммы. Мне так кажется.


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

Это правильно!Но мы обсуждали вопрос цены,а не предоплаты! В конце концов на Авито черным по белому пишут, что если Вы не уверены в надёжности продавца не отправляйте ему предоплату! Так что вроде как все честь по чести!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Ноя 2016)

zet10 (03.11.2016, 01:08) писал:


> Так что вроде как все честь по чести!


 Ну ладно. Тогда спокойной ночи!


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (3 Ноя 2016)

Всем спасибо за умные и правильные лекции. Ну вариант "сначала стулья, а потом деньги" наверное самый будет лучший по жизни. Но лучше наверное наложенным платежом всё делать.)) А эти уроды всё равно попадуться, если не на баянах, так на кастрюлях(поменяют профиль). Изначально по телефону было предложено приехать на место и посмотреть инструменты.  Но уже потомя сказал что я из далека. Интересно если б я был местный, что бы мне показали. Пусть они подавяться моим музыкальным рублём. Бог есть ещё над нами, не надо как то это забывать


----------



## vvz (3 Ноя 2016)

Наложенным платежом? Так и там тоже не всё так просто: ну пришла посылка, ну взвесили, выдали... Но перед этим надо за нее заплатить. А что там пришло - никто не знает, это же только дома увидишь... и послушаешь.


----------



## Dmvlad (3 Ноя 2016)

по моему проще выкладывать добропорядочных продавцов в отдельной ветке с именами и явками, тем более есть на авито продавцы которые постоянно занимаются куплей-ремонтом-продажей инструментовв разных городах, так называемый "белый список"


----------



## zet10 (3 Ноя 2016)

Дмитрий,абсолютно согласен с Вами.


----------



## vvz (3 Ноя 2016)

Dmvlad писал:


> по моему проще выкладывать добропорядочных продавцов в отдельной ветке с именами и явками, тем более есть на авито продавцы которые постоянно занимаются куплей-ремонтом-продажей инструментовв разных городах, так называемый "белый список"


 Это слишком просто и неинтересно... Каждый ведь хочет сам найти "алмаз в навозной куче".


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (3 Ноя 2016)

vvz (03.11.2016, 11:20) писал:


> "Наложенным платежом"? Так и там тоже не всё так просто: ну пришла посылка, ну взвесили, выдали... Но перед этим надо за нее заплатить. А что там пришло - никто не знает, это же только дома увидишь... и послушаешь.


 Вот кстати. Покупал я наложенным платежом книги. Заказ пришёл из Санкт-Петербурга. Да, сначала заплатил, но после этого открыл посылку прямо на почте. Книги оказались в полном порядке. Баян конечно на почте сложнее проверить, но тогда надо покупать у проверенных продавцов, которым если что, можно всё вернуть.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (3 Ноя 2016)

Вот номер карты этих "уродов" и фамилия, куда я переводил "бабки", чтоб ещё никто как я не "влетел".   4890 4943 8748 3514 belikova Irina , на номере сидел Рома тел. 8-978-944-79-53. Объявление было выложеноиз из Тульская обл., Огаревка


----------



## zet10 (3 Ноя 2016)

Бессмысленно выкладывать номера телефонов и карт, они их постоянно меняют.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (3 Ноя 2016)

Только как их  распознать этих "проверенных" продавцов ? Сейчас по ходу жульё так легализовалось, и влилось  в наши ряды, небось общаются с нами на форумах и прикалуются." Если я живу в Москве, а инструмент где то в Сибири продают, и цена как бы и вид по фотке ничо, то как тут быть?  Какая самая верная схема покупки ? Подскажите. Получаеться рулетка? Или на паравоз и туда, да ещё и охрану брать с собой. Во дожили


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2016)

Никакой схемы нет... Если инструмент не щупали, людей не видели, то просто дайте укорот своей жадности. Деньги целее будут

Про наложенный платеж и про мешок гипса информацию можете найти в соседней теме про разводилово на Avito. Если Вам так уж нужны стройматериалы, то можно попробовать заказывать баян наложенным платежом, но все-таки лучший способ: подержать инструмент, поиграть на нем, убедиться, что все вас устраивает и только затем отдавать деньги за КОНКРЕТНЫЙ инструмент ИМХО


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (5 Ноя 2016)

Это всё понятно. Обидно одно-были ведь нормальные все люди, а многие стали сволочами, доверия нет никому.  Выход один- пусть магазин дороже -но надёжнее зато. А "барыги" пусть друг друга лоханят.


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Это всё понятно. Обидно одно-были ведь нормальные все люди, а многие стали сволочами, доверия нет никому.  Выход один- пусть магазин дороже -но надёжнее зато. А "барыги" пусть друг друга лоханят.


Ну вот кто Вам это сказал? Ну в соседней же ветке дама покупала Вельта в магазине и вынуждена была его сдать...

Интернет и почта - неправильный путь по крайней мере для наших инструментов. Приезжайте, смотрите у "барыг". Выбирайте, торгуйтесь. В чем вопрос то?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (5 Ноя 2016)

Вы правы, только так и надо поступать.


----------



## voldemar-60 (5 Ноя 2016)

По-моему вообще проблем нет, утром стулья- вечером деньги, но можно наоборот, вечером стулья, утром деньги. Тогда и овцы будут целы и волки сыты. Пока руками не пощупал, никаких денег.


----------



## zet10 (5 Ноя 2016)

Проблема есть! И проблема конкретная и глобальная,это психология! Пример... Покупая у меня итальянский инструмент, некто думает что он самый умный и на нем тут " зарабатывают", он же умный и может сам поехать в Италию и купить инструмент, съездив в Италию некто отдаёт предоплату за инструмент по цене в 40 процентов дороже чем в Росии,и при возвращении на Родину начинает плакаться что его развели, так как в России этот же инструмент можно было купить дешевле и  просит вернуть деньги,но деньги он уже конечно не получает.Дай Бог если инструмент то получит, последняя история с заказчиком затянулась ажно на ДВА ГОДА! Ну это что касаемо Европы, там хотя б  при всёх моих притензиях к итальянцам , там хоть есть шанс вернуть деньги( хотя оно вам надо? За собственные деньги получить ещё себе кучу геморроя).Ну а что касаемо России, то тут ребятки Вы вообще ни чего не получите,( имеется в виду тупая купля инструмента за копейки на Авито). Да поймите Вы наконец,что всему проблема это Вы сами ( имеется в виду пострадавшие жертвы),а именно Ваша жадность! Вы ни чего делать не хотите, а профессиональная работа в этом деле КОЛОСАЛЬНАЯ как и в любом другом, а именно  сбор информации,тестирование рынка,узнать мнение специалистов и т.д и т.п. Зато Вы хотите другое, купить за рубль и продать за десять по крайней мере большинство из Вас ( парень который получил баян этюд с песком вместо баяна Юпитер хотел именно" навариться"на своей покупке), наварился)),хорошо наварился)) тысченок на 75 наварился)), поэтому кого винить? Винить только себя, своё убогое мышление,тупость,лентяйство,жадность и стремление при отсутствии труда получить деньги.Поэтому повторюсь проблема есть,это ПСИХОЛОГИЯ и её жулики знают по лучше Вас!
Единственное что тут можно было бы посоветовать, покупайте инструменты через надежных,проверенных людей которые несут ответственность за свои действия,у которых есть имя, покупайте инструменты через Магазины которые несут ответственность ,по крайней мере и в том и другом случае Вы себя максимально обезопасите и получите инструмент а не коробку с Гав..м


----------



## gerborisov (6 Ноя 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Проблема есть! И проблема конкретная и глобальная,это психология!


Всё так и есть. Но, в защиту "Жадных"... Они ещё и "бедные". Хотят иметь то, чего иметь не смогут никогда  А мошенники их заманивают надеждой. Думаю большинство обманутых не помышляли о перепродаже.


----------



## visik (6 Ноя 2016)

Извиняюсь, я тут новенький, но все же вставлю свои 5 копеек.

Опыт покупки на авито есть и довольно большой, и мне кажется, что тут надо или иметь возможность осмотреть товар самостоятельно, или через доверенного человека, или быть готовым расстаться с той суммой, которую уплатишь.

По инструменту скажу так, все мои муз инструменты так или иначе БУ, все покупались по форумам или через авито, но опять же все смотрелись и слушались лично. И как по мне, то это самое верное решение. Сейчас вот буду искать баян и тоже буду ездить и смотреть. А то что цена низкая, это не всегда показатель того, что развод. Иногда люди не понимают, что продают, иногда просто хотят продать быстро и забыть.


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2016)

visik (06.11.2016, 09:39) писал:


> А то что цена низкая, это не всегда показатель того, что развод. Иногда люди не понимают, что продают, иногда просто хотят продать быстро и забыть.


Ой не тешьте себя иллюзиями... Когда стоит "Юпитер" за 10 тр, - это уже показатель того, что вас пытаются обуть... Ну или Роланд за 20тр...


----------



## visik (6 Ноя 2016)

vev писал:


> visik (06.11.2016, 09:39) писал:А то что цена низкая, это не всегда показатель того, что развод. Иногда люди не понимают, что продают, иногда просто хотят продать быстро и забыть.
> Ой не тешьте себя иллюзиями... Когда стоит "Юпитер" за 10 тр, - это уже показатель того, что вас пытаются обуть...


ну если я правильно представляю цену "Юпитера" как 150+тыр  то да 10 это будет или уж совсем глупость или барахло какое то. но я под низкой ценой имел ввиду цену ниже стоимости процентов до 50 и то 50 наверное это уже фантастика.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (6 Ноя 2016)

vev (06.11.2016, 09:45) писал:


> Ой не тешьте себя иллюзиями... Когда стоит "Юпитер" за 10 тр, - это уже показатель того, что вас пытаются обуть... Ну или Роланд за 20тр...


 А не так давно Вы утверждали, что это не показатель обмана. Вот и надо бы администрации удалять подобные объявления. Это как Audi A8 за 10000р. А Вы всё меня в чём-то подозреваете. И на автомобильных сайтах, между прочим, тоже предупреждают о том, что не надо вносить предоплату.


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2016)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,  кто и в чем вас подозревает?  Каким образом администрации непрофильного сайта Авито может определить 10тр это много или мало? Блок схему приведите. Ауди А8 она и в Африке А8, а только в одних Юпитерах можно полностью заблудиться.


----------



## butusbayan (6 Ноя 2016)

Часто люди из других городов просят инструмент показать по Скайпу или прислать характеристики вплоть до персонального видео-обзора. 
Мы берем 100% оплату перед отправкой. Всегда лично общаемся и показываем инструмент по скайпу.
Я не сторонник идеи отправки инструментов в другие города, ведь всякое может быть: 
-транспортная перевозка подведет (бывает что-нибудь западет от встряски), даже если хорошо упаковываешь
-просто не устроит покупателя по ощущениям (звук, компрессия, цвет...)
-гарантийный случай, который мы готовы устранить по месту (но приходится опять платить ТК туда-сюда)
Всегда стараемся предупредить человека о возможных неприятностях. И всегда готовы принять инструмент обратно.
Но у людей в регионах часто просто нет выбора! 
Удивляет то, что люди готовы платить за "надежду" неизвестным мошенникам, а тем людям кто работает в открытую, дорожа своей репутацией часто говорят такими фразами: "Мол мы вам деньги отправим, а вы нас кинете?" Это после всех многочасовых переписок и общений по Скайпу с видео! Как не стыдно.
Я обычно говорю, что если боитесь или не верите, лучше вообще не нужно с этим делом связываться. Или приезжайте сами выбирайте и покупайте.
Тоже самое с новыми инструментами. Проще и безопаснее отправлять серийные новые баяны и гармони. 
Я когда-то заказывал в студенческие годы изготовление абсолютно нового баяна известной марки. Было несколько "выставочных" образцов, один из которых мне очень понравился. Но купить их было невозможно. Модель была выбрана именно такая же. Когда через 3 месяца я сравнил свой баян и выставочный экземпляр, понял, что мой все-таки проигрывает. Ну деваться некуда, деньги уплачены. Пытались немного доработать его, то механику ослабляли, то несколько планок голосов поменяли, не сравнялся он с "эталоном". Вот так бывает. Не то чтобы он плохой, нет он замечательный, но в сравнении мне тогда казалось что проигрывает. Но объяснить что именно до сих пор не могу.
Не бывает одинаковых инструментов и одинаковых продавцов. 
В цивилизованном мире спасает Ebay. 
Принцип такой.
Выбрав понравившийся товар, 100% суммы + доставка переводишь не продавцу напрямую а сервису Ebay-PayPal. 
Это можно сделать прямо с карты. Продавец отправляет товар. Ждешь, получаешь. Если все устраивает, фоткаешь, пишешь положительный отзыв. И только тогда сервис переводит деньги продавцу. 
Идеальная схема. 
Если что-то не устраивает, связываешься с продавцом и отправляешь товар обратно, деньги задерживают в сервисе. И скорее вернут тебе обратно (можешь потеряешь небольшой процент комиссии Ebay)
Продавцы там бьются за рейтинг и положительные отзывы. Есть правда и негативный опыт, ну риск сведен там к минимуму. Все смотришь по отзывам и рейтингу. Цены там правда все в евро и долларах. В России сейчас действительно выгоднее покупать за рубли. 
Совет от Владимира Бутусова: 
Дорогие инструменты от 100 тыс и выше желательно приезжайте лично выбирать. 
Новые Тульские, Шуйские баяны и гармони можно выписывать доставкой. Они хорошо упакованы и как правило долго работают в хороших руках. 
Все что б/у лучше конечно больше информации получить от продавца. Видео-обзор или звонок по скайпу.  
Удачи в выборе и не попадайтесь на удочки мошенников!


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2016)

*butusbayan*,

Володя, 
в каком-то ЭКСТРАОРДИНАРНОМ случае, когда не просто нет возможности, а ее ПРОСТО СОВСЕМ НЕТ, можно накрайняк рассмотреть заочную покупку у ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО ПРОВЕРЕННОГО продавца. При этом надо понимать, что ожидания скорее всего не оправдаются в полной мере.

Но никто меня не переубедит в том, что МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНСТРУМЕНТ НАДО ВЫБИРАТЬ ОЧНО УШАМИ И РУКАМИ. У меня всегда была возможность щупать инструменты. Так вот, вроде, по описанию все устраивает, а звук или механика не устраивает. Помимо звука еще и тактильные ощущения присутствуют.

Господа! Никто вас не неволит: покупайте как хотите, но все шишки в этом случае, а их было и будет достаточно, адресуйте к своей жадности

P.S. ну видеообзоры и тестирование по скайпу это как резиновая баба в сравнении с настоящей. Что там вообще услышать можно?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (6 Ноя 2016)

vev (06.11.2016, 17:21) писал:


> Каким образом администрации непрофильного сайта Авито может определить 10тр это много или мало? Блок схему приведите.


 Евгений, вот почему бы Вам с Юрием и ещё десятком крепких парней не сделать профильный сайт? А то модерируете здесь всяких несчастных Павловых. Блок схему я думаю что не смогу предложить, но вот всеми признанный Юрий - вполне. Ну год, модель, количество наигранных часов, условия хранения и пр. Рубрикатор короче сделайте и всё. Это можно реализовать даже здесь, на goldaccordion. Деньги от белых производителей и поставщиков за рекламу на сайте польются к Вам рекой.


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> vev (06.11.2016, 17:21) писал:Каким образом администрации непрофильного сайта Авито может определить 10тр это много или мало? Блок схему приведите. Евгений, вот почему бы Вам с Юрием и ещё десятком крепких парней не сделать профильный сайт? А то модерируете здесь всяких несчастных Павловых. Блок схему я думаю что не смогу предложить, но вот всеми признанный Юрий - вполне. Ну год, модель, количество наигранных часов, условия хранения и пр. Рубрикатор короче сделайте и всё. Это можно реализовать даже здесь, на goldaccordion. Деньги от белых производителей и поставщиков за рекламу на сайте польются к Вам рекой.


Не полько Павловых... Дмитрии еще попадаются иной раз 

Все это хорошо в теории. Трудозатраты огромны, а выхлоп минимален. Для грамотной оценки надо инструмент щупать, а это время и немалое. Сайтом здесь не ограничится. Надо брать на комиссию, а это совсем другая история. Ну а на Авито  никто не вправе запретить мне установить ту цену, которую я возжелаю.

Так что разумного решения я пока не вижу. Особенно учитывая психологию покупателей.

Если Авито было бы заинтересовано, то можно было бы за некоторую денюжку модерировать и отсеивать откровенный лохотрон. Но пока никаких предложений от Авито не поступало...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (6 Ноя 2016)

vev (06.11.2016, 20:06) писал:


> Так что разумного решения я пока не вижу. Особенно учитывая психологию покупателей.


 Ну хорошо, а с какой целью здесь создан вот этот раздел? - http://www.goldaccordion.com/board/
Насчёт комиссии я тоже думал, а почему бы и нет? К тому же сюда практически каждый день заходят и просят оценить инструмент, а Вы людей на авито отсылаете. Не уверен, что авито вообще когда-либо заинтересуется подобным вопросом. По крайней мере, те же автосайты тоже не запрещают продавать чайку за 1 млн.р. когда она стоит 10 млн.р. но там требуют указать причину низкой цены. Например - битый автомобиль или не на ходу. Можно что-нибудь и с аккордеонами придумать. Например - хороший корпус но без голосов.


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2016)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,

Дмитрий,

за объявления в указанном разделе несут ответственность продавцы. Я в него даже не заглядываю. Да и местная публика гораздо лучше разбирается в инструментах, чем Авито.


Комиссионка - это отдельный бизнес со своими ограничениями и рисками. Этим надо либо заниматься хорошо и правильно, либо не заниматься вообще. На Авито мы отсылаем людей потому, что сил отвечать на один и тот же вопрос десятки раз подряд нет никаких сил. Да и обращаются продавцы, а не покупатели. 
Если Вы посмотрите внимательно, ценник спрашивают на свои дрова только что зарегистрированные пользователи, которые не удосужились прочесть и одной тысячной части процента содержания форума. Увы, мы не ГорСправка

Если у людей возникают вопросы по покупке, то как правило такие пользователи получают массу различных советов.


----------



## krainalelek (9 Ноя 2016)

vev писал:


> Если у людей возникают вопросы по покупке, то как правило такие пользователи получают массу различных советов.


А вот и неправду вы пишите)
Выбирал ребенку аккордеон и просил совет здесь. Можете сами убедиться в том, какую "массу различных советов" я получил.  
Пришлось самому постигать все нюансы благодаря Евгению Новикову, а именно его сайту "Мир баяна".


----------



## vev (9 Ноя 2016)

*krainalelek*,
простите, но неправду говорите именно Вы... Перечитайте свои "вопросы" повнимательнее.
Да и "нюансы" все больше касались устройства и сравнения архинепопулярных инструментов.


----------



## krainalelek (10 Ноя 2016)

В чем моя неправда? В том, что выбирая какой аккордеон купить ребенку из нескольких вариантов, спросил совета на этом форуме и не получил ни одного? 
В то время я был далек от музыки.  Дети занимались по классу фортепиано по инициативе жены. И по совету завуча муз.школы дополнительно пошли еще параллельно на аккордеон. Преодаватель нам продала инструмент для занятий дома. Это был советский ящик с клавишами "Ария", по другому я сейчас и написать не могу. Я дал объявление в местную газету о покупке аккордеона. Главным условием указал, чтобы это был немецкий инструмент. И одновременно с этим искал инструмент в интернете. Можно продолжать и моя история будет интересная и поучительная, как в провинциальном городе купить нормальный инструмент за разумную цену. Но как нибудь в другой раз, нет сейчас желания это делать)

В процитированной мою фразе из вашего комментария я упустил самое главное. Это уточнение *"как правило". *Поэтому прошу прощения, если вас обидел. Видимо мой вопрос попал в исключение из этого правила.


----------



## zet10 (10 Ноя 2016)

Вот у Вас нет желания делиться опытом "как в провинциальном городе купить нормальный инструмент за разумную цену", так почему же Вы думаете что у нас должно быть желание давать Вам советы по приобретению Вами аккордеона?


----------



## krainalelek (10 Ноя 2016)

Желание делиться опытом есть и я им делился на этом форуме. Описывал свою ситуацию и может быть даже писал пошаговую инструкцию (не помню сейчас уже подробностей). Но это было ответом на чей-то вопрос. А описывать свой опыт сейчас, когда об этом никто не просит, зачем?


----------



## zet10 (10 Ноя 2016)

Я прошу, мне это очень интересно! Так что не сочтите за труд, уж поделитесь пожалуйста!


----------



## krainalelek (10 Ноя 2016)

Просмотрел свои сообщения на этом форуме: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/all_posts/krainalelek/ 
Там есть почти все, за исключением некоторых нюансов. А ситуация такова, что этот форум читают много людей и с очень большой вероятностью один крымский татарин из Симферополя, которого как барыгой назвать, больше слов нет. Сейчас этот человек (толи Абдула или Абляким, не могу вспомнить точно его имени) вероятно выехал из Крыма и промышляет на Украине. А бизнес его закллючается в том, что он регулярно дает объявления в разные провинциальные газеты и рыщет в интернете в поисках хорошего инструмента по недорогой цене. Затем перепродает это все на сайте ОЛХ в Украине. Пишет под разными именами и указывает разные города. Цены на инструменты выставляет очень низкие по сравнению с реальной стоимостью. Если ему позвонить, то он говорит, что какой инструмент вас интересует? У меня их очень много и мы подберем вам то, что вам нужно. Говоришь, что интересует конкретный инструмент из объявления в интернете (называешь модель, номер и дату объявления и цену), на что он отвечает, что этот инструмент уже к сожалению продали, но есть другие и т.д. и т.п. Примерно тоже самое как и посредники, которые промышляют сдачей квартир, поведение один в один. 

Вы находитесь в Москве и знаете все о рынке инструментов в России, а вот барыгам, о которых я написал выше, не хочу помогать и показывать им варианты для обогащения. Поэтому извините, если разочаровал. Но вот как то так.


----------



## gerborisov (10 Ноя 2016)

krainalelek (10.11.2016, 20:36) писал:


> Вы находитесь в Москве и знаете все о рынке инструментов в России, а вот барыгам, о которых я написал выше, не хочу помогать и показывать им варианты для обогащения. Поэтому извините, если разочаровал. Но вот как то так.


 По - моему, всё как раз наоборот. "Информирован - значит вооружён" Замалчивание - помощь жуликам и ворам...


----------



## krainalelek (10 Ноя 2016)

Да я не жуликах писал, а о хитроделанных. Есть люди, которые зарабатывают тем, что ищут подешевле нормальные инструменты, продают подороже. Чем и живут. Еще может ремонтируют по мелочи, настраивают и т.п. Но одни не хитрят, при продаже и указывают реальную цену на инструмент, который продают, а другие заманивают клиента любой ценой и затем "ездят ему по ушам", "грузят" и т.п. стараясь "впарить" хоть что нибудь из своего ассортимента, главное чтобы потенциальный покупатель позвонил по указанному тел. а дальше чисто психологическая обработка.  И вот этой категории людей нет желания давать "наводки на рыбные места".

Приведу аналогию. Есть барахолки, где старьевщики продают всякие старые вещи, железяки и т.п. Так вот если вам нужна старая советская пила или топор или еще что-нибудь советское. Напильник или метчик ну и т.д. что теперь не продается в хозтоварах. А китайкое покупать нет желания. Вот эти продавцы знают всякие способы где искать себе товар для продажи, с чем не делятся с другими такими продавцами. Один из таких способов. это ездить по сёлам, рабочим поселкам и т.п. Вот жила семья, муж был хозяйственным и у него все было, весь инструмент и запас всякого добра, а еще если работал каким-нибудь мастером на заводе в инструментальном цехе - то там вообще клондайк. И вот состарились, муж умер, дети далеко. а для женщины мужнино добро не представляет ценности. Вот таких и выискивают старьевщики. Скупают оптом все содержимое гаражей и дальше перепродают. 
Так и с музыкальными инструментами. Есть различные способы где можно еще искать) вот что я имел в виду.


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2016)

*krainalelek*,
Мне кажется, что Вы несколько упрощаете картину. 
Старье сколько-то да стоит и цена эта сейчас в той или иной степени известна может быть каждому, заглянувшему на интернет барахолки и потратившему некоторое время. Скупить старье можно, но на него нужны деньги и место... А еще немеряно времени, чтобы хотя бы 10% от него перепродать. А чтобы перепродать хотя бы 10% Вам нужны серьезные знания о предмете продажи, на получение которых необходимо потратить время и силы.
Чтобы купить пару-трешку более или менее пристойных концертных инструментов даже за полцены, нужны серьезные инвестиции, которые могут вернуться к Вам через очень продолжительный промежуток времени.

Что касается "бизнес подходов"... Ну они тоже стандартны практически в любой области... А для того, чтобы макароны с ушей снимать, Вам советуют не покупать самостоятельно, а делать это как минимум со спецом/преподом/etc.

Как то так...


----------



## gerborisov (11 Ноя 2016)

krainalelek (10.11.2016, 21:50) писал:


> Так и с музыкальными инструментами. Есть различные способы где можно еще искать) вот что я имел в виду.


Вы описали Нормальную работу бизнеса. Искать дешевые товары, подшаманивать, продавать дороже - это быт. Если ни кто не будет этим заниматься, обычный покупатель, для покупки дешёвого инструмента, будет вынужден ездить по деревням и весям и тратить уйму времени. Это Работа, за которую и платят покупатели


----------



## krainalelek (11 Ноя 2016)

Весь негатив уменя от того как реализуют эти инструменты потом. Если вывешиваешь объявления с инструментами, которых у тебя нет в наличии и цену указываешь, по которой никогда не продавал, а потом позвонившему навязываешь то, что у тебя есть и за дорого (по сравнению со средней ценой на такие инструменты), вот это и вызывает неприятие. Такое ощущение, что тебя держат за дурака.
У каждого свои ценности и кому-то такое отношение к покупателям кажется нормальным.


----------



## gerborisov (11 Ноя 2016)

krainalelek (11.11.2016, 14:27) писал:


> У каждого свои ценности и кому-то такое отношение к покупателям кажется нормальным.


 Я, например, с продавцами стараюсь вообще не общатьсяУ нас разные цели  И лучше иметь дело с продавцами "с репутацией" и постоянным адресом.


----------



## krainalelek (11 Ноя 2016)

Вот вам конкретная ситуация. Феодосия и окружающие её посёлки. Несколько музыкальных школ и больше десятка преподавателей. Плюс клубы, кружки и т.п. Как правило инструмент первокласснику подыскивает преподаватель. Обзванивает родителей выпустившихся учеников, узнает, не хотят ли они продать инструмент, который у них есть. Если повезло, то проблема с инструментом решена. Если никто не хочет продавать, то преподаватель ничем помочь уже не может. Советует искать инструмент самим в интернете. Никаких проверенных продавцов "с репутацией" у нас нет. Когда Крым был украинским, то возможностей с покупкой было больше, т.к. цены на инструменты в Украине относительно не высокие и стоимость доставки была в пределах 5 долларов. Т.е. за 100 - 200 долларов можно было купить приличный инструмент для занятий ребенку через интернет. Я  так купил 3 аккордеона наложенным платежом. И два отправил обратно, т.к. при проверке в офисе транспортной компании состояние инструментов меня не устроило. А сейчас стоимость доставки транспортной компанией, если покупать через интернет  на Авито, примерно 2000 рублей. И такой услуги как наложенный платёж те транспортные компании, которые есть в Феодосии не предоставляют.


----------

